# How long to activate EAP post delivery?



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Planning to purchase EAP for our 2018 LR model 3 (under protest from the wife!) before our road trip at the end of Feb. 

Given that our software is up to date already, anyone have experience with how long will take to become active? Ie, how much time should I allow before the trip? 1 week, two weeks? Immediately?

Thanks.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

fritter63 said:


> Planning to purchase EAP for our 2018 LR model 3 (under protest from the wife!) before our road trip at the end of Feb.
> 
> Given that our software is up to date already, anyone have experience with how long will take to become active? Ie, how much time should I allow before the trip? 1 week, two weeks? Immediately?
> 
> Thanks.


last year when there was a run on people upgrading their AP, many said it populated on their screen within a day or so, and did not require a software (version) upgrade to occur.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

What EAP?


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

FRC said:


> What EAP?


Maybe we should call it BAP now? ;-)


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

I don't think you can purchase EAP anymore. If your car is old enough to not have standard AP, you can buy AP. FSD is then a separate purchase. I believe $3000 for AP, and $7000 for FSD.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Johnston said:


> I don't think you can purchase EAP anymore. If your car is old enough to not have standard AP, you can buy AP. FSD is then a separate purchase. I believe $3000 for AP, and $7000 for FSD.


Right, I misspoke. When we bought the car ,it was EAP. Now they have changed it it's just AP, but I still like to call it BAP (Basic Auto Pilot).


----------

